# Ads support not compiled in - samba



## cracker1985 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I need to install samba for NTLM authentication. I have already done make conf and selected ads support and configured krb5.conf and smb.conf. When *I* tried to join to domain [cmd=]net ads join -U administrator%3214[/cmd]  shown that error: 
	
	



```
Ads support not compiled in
```
 Where is my problem?H ow can i solve that?

Thank you for posting...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2012)

How did you install samba? And what version?


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

Samba35 - 3.5.6.1


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

I checked for the ticket:
Admin@DOMAIN.COM 's Password:

```
kinit: krb5_get_init_creds: unable to reach any KDC in realm (DOMAIN.COM)
```

Maybe my problem is in krb5.conf.


----------



## joel@ (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you read the pkg-message when you installed the port? It says:


> ===============================================================================
> Samba3 *package* now doesn't include ADS support due the portability problems
> with Kerberos5 libraries on different installations. You need to compile the
> port yourself to get this functionality.
> ...


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

*O*k, how to fix this problem? I don*'*t know.


----------

